# [SOLVED] PC Build



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Have been suggested to use these parts, not sure what some of it means so any help would be great:
AMD FX4100 PROCESSOR
8GB (2X4GBDDR3 PC1600) KINGSTONE HYPERX RAM
1000 GB 91X TERBYTE SATA III HARDDRIVE
INTERNAL DUAL LAYER DVD REWITER
CASECOM CASE ATX
700 WATTS POWER SUPPLY ALPINE
ASUS HD7770 GRAPHIC CARD GB DDR5 RAM
MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM
MSI MAINBOARD

TOTAL COST £550 INC VAT


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: PC Build*

Some of your parts are poor quality. Including your PSU and Motherboard.

I reocmmend looking here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

For well build quality builds recommended by TSF members.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Same advice as Team Mate Masterchiefxx17.
When you post proposed components, it is helpful to include the Brand Name & Model Numbers for all of the items.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PC Build*

Same as above.

Hi Alex,

If you plan on getting the HD 7770 I would advise you to get the Sapphire HD 7770 Vapor X. I myself have been looking at getting that for my system. It's really cheap now and from what i've read... it runs really cool (even at full load.)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

The GPU and CPU are actually the best components listed. :smile:


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Thx all for the help

The feedback from you guys has been interesting because I actually went into a shop that builds specs and said I'd like that GPU and that CPU and they filled it in

It looks like I need to go back AMD make sure that they are using quality components and not just doing a cheap job of it.

Thx again for your help

Alex


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

At the moment my other option is this:

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/vi...0932310917&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=94744462183

And swap out the integrated graphics for the 7770. 

That should hit my budget of £500 ($790) for gaming. 

Amy views on that one?


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PC Build*

That system you linked to doesn't list the make/model of the PSU... in other words, it's bound to be low quality. Don't buy prebuilt systems if you intend to game. Building your own is the best way to go.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Definitely stay away from pre-built PC's.
Have you looked over our suggested build list? All of them use top quality known compatible parts.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

The questionable components of the first build would be the MSI Mobo (OK but not the best quality and poor support). Asus & Gigabyte are the better brand options.
Kingston RAM is no stranger to problems. G.Skill or Corsair are better choices.
And, most importantly, the poor quality Alpine PSU. Never use a low quality PSU in any build. You'll want to be at 650W with a good quality PSU for the 7770.
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

AMD FX4100 PROCESSOR
8GB (2X4GBDDR3 PC1600) KINGSTONE HYPERX RAM (Kingston is fine)
1000 GB 91X TERBYTE SATA III HARDDRIVE
INTERNAL DUAL LAYER DVD REWITER
CASECOM CASE ATX
700 WATTS POWER SUPPLY ALPINE (pick up a Seasonic or XFX PSU)
ASUS HD7770 GRAPHIC CARD GB DDR5 RAM (This isn't a top performer, but it should work reasonably well)
MICROSOFT WINDOWS 7 HOME PREMIUM
MSI MAINBOARD (Try to get hold of a Gigabyte or ASUS board with a 880 chipset and a host of other features)


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: PC Build*

Thank you for all the information, sorry about the lack of information i have been able to give but i havent been doing this long and i am still unsure about a few areas.

Put simply i am trying to get the best performance gaming PC that will allow me to upgrade/overclock in the future for under $800-$900.

Unfortunatly im not sure the Builds in that link are for me i need a PC imbetween the low budget and the mid-budget.

If anyone can link me to something like that or quickly make up/write one that you know that would be great if not any more tips on what to avoid and what to look for in each part would be great. i have noted down all the ones given so far so i can use them to look around more.

thanks,

(im still in school so i dont have the knowledge of Hardware that you guys maybe do so bear that in mind otherwise i might get more confused than before)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Without shopping around, the following comes out at around £550 including the operating system and UK VAT. Drop Windows and you are right around £475 taxes in.
XFX 650W Core Edition Pro PSU | Ebuyer.com £73
Coolermaster Elite 334U Case | Ebuyer.com £40
AMD FX-4 4100 Black Edition 4 Core 3.6Ghz Socket AM3.. | Ebuyer.com £80
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3 Socket AM3+ 8 Channel Audio ATX.. | Ebuyer.com £50
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com £40
Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI Dual Mini.. | Ebuyer.com £110
Seagate 1TB 3.5" Barracuda SATA-III 6Gb/s Hard.. | Ebuyer.com £70
LiteOn iHAS124 24x DVD±RW DL & RAM SATA.. | Ebuyer.com £15
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium w/SP1 | Ebuyer.com £80

To cut more ££, choose a lesser graphics card (maybe an HD6770) which would allow use of a lower powered power supply. Choosing a 500GB hard drive will knock off about £20 and a 2 x 2GB memory kit another 20.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PC Build*

Listen to the Nova Scotian. We know what we're talking about... 

What that 'build' place is doing is building to your specs, but cheaping out on things like the case, power supply and motherboard, so they can pocket a little extra cash for themselves. Everyone's trying to make a profit. You could specify the above parts to that place, and ask them how much they'd charge... Or you could try doing it yourself. Lots of YouTube videos showing you how, and it's fun! 

Or you could start browsing the local online ads, looking for an IT bum that's down on his luck. Offer him 30 quid and a pint to put it together for you!


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Would you notice a difference in gaming if the hard drive was reduced to 500MB?

I have noticed on reviews that the intel processors are said to have abetter performance. Is this well known and if so what would be the equivalent system with an intel processor?

Thx


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

No difference in your gaming experience with a 500GB Hdd.
Look over our suggested build list for an Intel CPU and Mobo: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

I have read over that a couple of times and it's not quite what I'm looking for . Alolso is the i5 2500k as good as the i5 3450 for gaming


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

RE Hard drive: All else being equal, no difference whatsoever. However you have to consider whether 500GB is enough capacity for you. Your OS, utility apps, and a dozen or so games will use up very little space but large numbers of audio/video files can chew it up in a hurry.

An Intel based system will generally give performance similar to that of a competitively priced AMD system. Yes, many Intel procs generally perform better than most AMDs in gaming. However, that performance comes at a price. An i5-25xx/35xx coupled with a Z77 motherboard will give you blazing performance but will cost you upwards of £250 making it difficult to include in a sub-£500 system.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

If it increases performance noticeably I will pay extra for an intel processor.


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: PC Build*



Alexander E said:


> If it increases performance noticeably I will pay extra for an intel processor.


Keep in mind that you don't have to get the "K' versions of the intel processors for performance. Getting an i5-2500 (instead of an i5-2500k) will give you the same performance. The only difference is that it's locked and the integrated graphics are not as good, however with a dedicated GPU... that doesn't matter.

That's a saving right there! :dance:


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah ok, what it being locked mean, is that something to do with over clocking?

Also will the sapphire HD7770 over lock if I want to make it faster?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Locked vs unlocked: The main bus speed of most PCs is in the order of 200MHz. The processor 'multiplies' the bus speed internally to give it its running speed. It is this multiplier which is being refered to when a processor is described as "unlocked". And you are correct in that the unlocked multiplier allows one to more easily achieve high overclock speeds.

Most all graphics cards may be overclocked if necessary. This is generally done from within the driver application.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok do if I need to the 2500 , the 2500k and the sapphire HD 7770 can be over clocked?

I suppose it's just nice to know that I can push it a little further of I need to.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: PC Build*

ok i have taken componants from that link and i think i can get these components close to my budget but with suitable performance/quality. (correct me if im wrong)

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) RAM
WD Caviar blue 500GB HDD
XFX Core Edition Pro 650watts PSU
Sapphire Radeon HD7770 Vapout X
Windows 7 Home Premium
Cooler Master Elite 430
Intel i5 2500 /2500k proccessor

The only thing in missing is a qualilty Motherboard.

Please check compatibilty if you can and any motherboad suggestions will be greatly appreciated, i think im close to getting the right PC now 

Also i have found with componants on Newegg for $750 (£450)

do they ship to the UK or doesnt anyone know a fairly good retailer for PC components in the Uk that I can use?


Thank you all for your help nearly there


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Newegg does not ship internationally. Even if they did, cost of shipping across an ocean would make it prohibitively expensive.

eBuyer.com (links in post#13) is UK based and offers free shipping for most items.
Other popular UK based vendors to look at:
www.dabs.com
www.scan.co.uk
www.overclockers.co.uk
www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok thx for the links. 

Do you know if those components are compatible?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

What you have listed is compatible. Asus or Gigabyte for the Mobo.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Maybe the asus p8h61 pro?


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: PC Build*

Ok so have have come up with what i hope to be close to my final spec. please check for possible improvments, my budget (£500/$800) can be stretched if its needed for quality.

Intel i5 2500k proccessor £170
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3 £70

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) RAM £40
WD Caviar blue 500GB HDD £55
XFX Core Edition Pro 650watts PSU £75
Sapphire Radeon HD7770 £110
Windows 7 Home Premium £110
Cooler Master Elite 430 £40

Total cost: £670

PLEASE tell me if you can find cheaper prices or alternatives to these parts that will have the same quality. not sure if my budget will stretch that far 

And that the mother board i have added is compatible and good enough

Thank you all very much for the help so far


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Looks like a keeper.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea I just need to cut the cost down 

I know you can get windows7 for£80 I have heard that is a pirated copy...can you confirm it because I'm not sure amazon would sell it if it was.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Problem is, where do you cut? Having half your budget tied up in motherboard and CPU makes it etremely difficult.

A 2 x 2GB memory kit will save you maybe £20.
£110 for Win7 Home Premium is high; shouldn't cost you more than £80.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

I would doubt Amazon would be selling any pirated software.

How to know you're buying genuine Windows: How to know you're buying genuine Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

What is the difference between the service pack at £80 and the full version at £110?

Will the service pack work alone as the only OS?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

Windows 7 Home Premium with Service Pack 1 installed should not cost more than £80
For £110 I suspect you are looking at the Professional version (blue package) which has a few (mostly networking) features seldom required by home and small office users.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

So it's fine for gaming and will allow me to use that spec?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*



Alexander E said:


> What is the difference between the service pack at £80 and the full version at £110?
> 
> Will the service pack work alone as the only OS?


That could also be an OEM Version and Full Version. OEM doesn't have a the fancy box and no support. I only buy OEM version.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok I'll go with that then

Next question 

I have a 9 year old pc in the loft can I use the DVD/CD drive from that or might it be too slow?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: PC Build*

Has the DVD/CD drive been updated in that 9 years? Or is itself 9 years old?

I would buy a new one as they are not that much money. If you don't plan on using the CD drive alot then you can use the 9 year old one if you wish too.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

A 9 yr. old optical drive, especially one that hasn't been operable for a long period, would be taking a chance. New ones are under $25, some under $20, US.
If I was going to attempt using one that old, I would use it outside the case to be assured it worked before installing in the case.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

The pc is old but still operational, too old to upgrade but I think I can use the DVD drive.


----------



## Alexander E (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: PC Build*

OK new subject quickly because i need this answered fast...

My dads desktop isnt displaying on the monitor, it loads up so you can get bios but it cuts out while loading windows.

After the monitor is black and you click the mouse the PC bleeps.

Anyone know what is wrong and how to fix it?

A speedy reply would be much appreciated


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Build*

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: PC Build*

Should start a new thread for that one, but I'm betting it's a slightly corrupted hard drive. Secondly, it could be a failed internal component, like a sound card, but that would usually just trigger constant rebooting.

On the DVD/CD question, I don't think it would work. Not many motherboards come with an IDE connector on them these days, which is what that drive probably uses.

Did you get around to building your new system? I think the key here to remember is that you ARE on a budget. How important is having that money to you? You said that you were willing to spend the money for quality/speed, but it sounds like you're having second thoughts. I'd stick with what you've got and do odd jobs, skip meals, etc... But if every quid counts... drop to the fastest i3, or price out the switch to an equivalent AMD solution. The closest I can see that would make sense would be a Phenom II X4 980, and then find the equivalent motherboard from Asus/Gigabyte to match it.


----------

